# Image Transfers to Aluminum



## kerryaislinn (Jul 2, 2016)

This body of work was heavily inspired by a black out poem I created. Using slit scanning methods, I went outside and explored symbols I found in my environment that could relate directly to my poem. After I digitally manipulated my photos, I transferred the images to sheets of aluminum. Referring to the environment I was in, I gathered driftwood from Lake Erie and suspended my images from them. The title of this body of work, Permanent, comes directly from a line in the poem and is a nod towards my attempt to freeze these moments in time and space. 

Poem:

Deer appeared at night,
fires lit up the heavens,
wolves howled despite their hardships and isolation.

Permanent.
They are running from the old trail,
from the man who persevered and dreamed of an eventual passage way from the winter.
But the blazing of felled trees observed the rough permanent road.

Please let me know what you think about this or if you have any questions on how I did anything!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

This is very different (at least to me) I can say it gives me pleasant, positive feelings. Do you have other works? Or are you breaking new ground here?


----------



## kerryaislinn (Jul 2, 2016)

I do have other work I have done, but most of it isn't using alternative print techniques. I am currently creating more similar to the work I have shown. It's a somewhat new area for me so it's really refreshing and exciting. If you want to see the other kinds of work I have done in the past, I have a portfolio website listed in my signature! Also would you be interested in learning how I made this project?


----------



## kerryaislinn (Jul 2, 2016)

I used a mixture called 'Super Sauce'

ingredients:
4 oz 91% isopropyl alcohol (must be 91%)
1 TBS supersauce concentrate

Mix these two ingredients in a mason jar. Let the jar sit for at least 6 hours, periodically shaking the jar vigorously during that time. 

Then you will need to have images printed onto DASS film (There are specialty print shops that will do this, its just a matter of finding one.)
I put a layer of super sauce on the surface of aluminum and then laid the image on the DASS film down on top. Then you check the corner to see if it is adhering to the surface (as you would do with a temporary tattoo) Then when you pull the plastic film off, you can let it set for two days. After that, it just needs a coat of acrylic gloss or matte to protect it. 

I do have a more in depth tutorial on my blog. I know people don't particularly like using links here but in case you wanted it, it is here. 

http://www.kerrykirkpatrick.net/blog/2016/4/21/supersauce-image-transfer-tutorial


----------

